# 26" Big Hit rear conversion kit



## goldfish (Feb 28, 2005)

I thought I read a while ago about a company that made 26" rear conversion kits for the Specialized Big Hit. I have an 2003 Big Hit (the bright red one) that I don't use much because I am tired of the 24" feel at speed and so I am looking for info on where I could acquire a conversion kit to make the bike a 26" rear. Any company names/numbers that offer this kit/triangle would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

The company your looking for is BETD ( http://betd.co.uk )

the seatstay costs about 500-600 usd, depending on the exchange rate at the time of sale. I was going to purchase one, but......long story.


----------



## tsx (Feb 21, 2005)

whats wrong w/the 24"?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*26" Big Hit*

Check this out. Its a shot i ripped off pinkbike. I've always thought a 26" rear would make the Big Hit into a better bike. Looks nice. By upgrading you'll get a number of benefits including a less skittery rear end, smoother bump adsorption, more tyre options and IMO a better looking bike. Longer wheel base will make it a bit more DH friendly.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

sdtmtb said:


> Check this out. Its a shot i ripped off pinkbike. I've always thought a 26" rear would make the Big Hit into a better bike. Looks nice. By upgrading you'll get a number of benefits including a less skittery rear end, smoother bump adsorption, more tyre options and IMO a better looking bike. Longer wheel base will make it a bit more DH friendly.


that looks weird...almost like two 24 inch tires...rear end looks way different


----------



## alexair (Jan 21, 2005)

Bighit is not a Bighit with the 26" rear. I think the bike is perfect the way it is.


----------



## MX 887 (Nov 2, 2004)

That bike looks pretty balanced just visual. Wonder how much better it actually rides


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 14, 2004)

alexair said:


> Bighit is not a Bighit with the 26" rear. I think the bike is perfect the way it is.


Well said Alex.


----------

